# Shrimp in Myrtle Beach area.....



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I saw a post here about 2-3 weeks ago about shrimp with heads on. I know you can't get fresh shrimp this time of year. I think the place that was mentioned was in Murrels Inlet. Thanks for any help........
Kim:fishing::fishing::beer:

1 week and counting


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes ya can,season opened, just bought some today jumbo 5.50 lb from Shrimp Man in Pawleys Island
GOOD!!!!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

That guy has good shrimp. Gone up a little since last year, but so has everything else.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Price could change daily, depending on size & quantity caught, BUT FRESH DAILY!!!


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Seven Seas in Murrells Inlet has the for about 6 dollars a pound, but it you should check on of the local guys by the road.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help. It was Seven Seas that I remember that was mentioned. Wouldn't mind the Shrimp Man in Pawleys but a 50 mile round trip from MB State Park. I've seen vendors on the roadside before but were scarce last year at this time when I was down. One week << and counting......
Kim:fishing::fishing::beer:


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

There is a small produce stand on the left just after you turn left off of HWY17 on to the main rd. to CityGarden . Don't the price but they have good schrimp.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

They usually have them with heads on. They were out last year of shrimp so I wanted to have other options than Wal-Mart. Thanks again........
Kim:fishing::fishing::beer:


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*Good shrimp*

Produce stand at the entrance to Apache always has good shrimp(When in season). Little more than if you buy off the boat yourself, BUT if you are the casual fisherman, then enough for the day or two.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Fresh shrimp everywhere right now. Shrimp are interesting because you can tell if they are fresh just by looking at them. Legs can be salmon colored, but the body should be gray-white. No orange or pink. Look at the tail. It should be iridescent and reflect light like grease or oil would floating on water. Sorry, but I can't think of another analogy.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Good description. Heading down at 5 am. Woun't get to park until sat. Fishing sunday on. Thanks all for the help. May we have calm seas and good winds............
Kim


----------

